# New 75 Gallon Tank



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

I recently aquired a 75 gallon tank on craigslist for only 30 bucks. Since I now have some spending money, what kind of filter does this forum suggest I use? I was thinking a cansiter filter, but I dont know enough about them to decide what is good and what isn't. How big of a filter will I need for a tank this large?


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

I say go with a canister, the fluval 404 should be adequate for that size tank, and eheims are the best imo, although expensive.


----------



## rbishop1 (Feb 17, 2006)

I like the Magnum 350 Pro with bio-wheels, have 2 on my 90 gal.

$98 at:

http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=22053;category_id=1711;pcid1=2885;pcid2=


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm looking to spend no more then 100 dollars really, I was also wondering what kind of heater works well for a tank his large, and if anyone knows of any good deals.


----------

